# Campagnolo Centaur vs. Shimano Ultegra SL



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

So, I have a new CLX ordered and it's coming with the Shimano Ultegra SL Group. I wanted the Campagnolo Centaur, but it wasn't available.

SO, I was thinking about asking my LBS if he would swap the two groups; Any thoughts on this????

Yes, I know it's a bit anal, but I am building a little dream bike so ...


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

g8keyper said:


> So, I have a new CLX ordered and it's coming with the Shimano Ultegra SL Group. I wanted the Campagnolo Centaur, but it wasn't available.
> 
> SO, I was thinking about asking my LBS if he would swap the two groups; Any thoughts on this????
> 
> Yes, I know it's a bit anal, but I am building a little dream bike so ...


If you are convinced that those two groups are comparable, you had better get the Campy or at least put Campy decals on whatever you get. - TF


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

TurboTurtle said:


> If you are convinced that those two groups are comparable, you had better get the Campy or at least put Campy decals on whatever you get. - TF







Hey TurboTurtle,

Ok, I am a newbie and going by some of the write-ups / articles I've seen on the Colnago CLX. They all rave about the Centaur and that was the main reason I was wanting to switch to the group. 

By the sound of your posting / reply I guess you are being sarcastic and meaning that I should just stay with the Ultegra SL because it's better; right?!?! I apologize for not knowing these groups as well as you pros in the group. I simply read and go by what articles recommend or rave about.


----------



## tschramm (May 13, 2007)

g8keyper said:


> So, I have a new CLX ordered and it's coming with the Shimano Ultegra SL Group. I wanted the Campagnolo Centaur, but it wasn't available.
> 
> SO, I was thinking about asking my LBS if he would swap the two groups; Any thoughts on this????
> 
> Yes, I know it's a bit anal, but I am building a little dream bike so ...


What does it hurt to ask? It is going to be your bike.


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

tschramm said:


> What does it hurt to ask? It is going to be your bike.



I agree Tschramm; it's my bike and I didn't think it was a big deal to ask a question. I was talking to a fellow biker over dinner and he said he thinks many people (himself included) go to the Campagnolo groups because they like the idea of italian parts on an italian bike. Of course he also believes the Italian parts are better than Shimano parts. He uses the Record Group on a Colnago C50 and is very excited about my bike as well. (Same size wants to switch bikes a few times and test the CLX)


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

g8keyper said:


> Hey TurboTurtle,
> 
> Ok, I am a newbie and going by some of the write-ups / articles I've seen on the Colnago CLX. They all rave about the Centaur and that was the main reason I was wanting to switch to the group.
> 
> By the sound of your posting / reply I guess you are being sarcastic and meaning that I should just stay with the Ultegra SL because it's better; right?!?! I apologize for not knowing these groups as well as you pros in the group. I simply read and go by what articles recommend or rave about.


I was not being sarcastic. It's your bike and you are going to need to love to ride it. If it takes Italian style, so be it. I believe that the SL would be a better engineered product, but both will work and Campy may inspire. - TF


----------



## amirt62 (Feb 5, 2006)

*campagnolo*

i have both centaur and ultegra on two bikes
both works fine
campagnolo shifters will last ages and can be repaired . shimano not.....
go with your heart and eyes 
if i was to choose i would take ultegra


----------



## Tissot (Feb 17, 2008)

amirt62 said:


> i have both centaur and ultegra on two bikes
> both works fine
> campagnolo shifters will last ages and can be repaired . shimano not.....
> go with your heart and eyes
> if i was to choose i would take ultegra


 I am sorry,but could you pls explain a little bit more about the meaning of shimano can't be repaired, thanks.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Tell him not to switch bikes. I am a Cristallo and an Arte set up exactly the same, and I cannot tell the difference between the two, other than the fact that I paid $2,000 more for the Cristallo frame and that the carbon fiber NS03 paint job on the Cristallo look nicer than on the Arte I currently have built up. However, I have a spare Arte in NS03 and that paint job looks better than the Cristallos. Tell your friend to be happy with his C50 and leave it at that. Me, I'm going to buy a C50 to see if there is any difference between it and the rest of my bikes. If I don't feel anything different, I'm done buying bikes for a decade. Then again, if the C50 is more comfortable than the Cristallo and Arte, I'm done buying bikes for a decade.

As far as Centaur vs. Ultegra is concerned, it is all up to you. Some swear by Dura Ace, other by Record. I have a Super Record group on a 1985 bike of mine that has over 40,000 miles on it. After that bike, I have had nothing but Campagnolo on my road bikes. Just has a riding friend of mine snap the end off a shifter cable inside an Ultegra shifter. The end rolled inside the shifter and now he needs to buy a new shifter. I would assume that is because the shifter cannot be taken apart for service.

I own 4 Record 10 speed groupos, and with the introduction of 11 speed, I am quite happy to know that my Campy parts can be serviced and repaired for years to come, instead of me being forced to upgrade to 11 speed, which would be really expensive.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Try them both if you can...*

You will have no problems w/either.
I like the ergo controls (shift/brake levers) of Campagnolo.
The shift/brake lever is the main component that will drive your preference/decision.
Ride the bike for a few months w/the Ultegra.
Ride your friends C-50 w/Campy.
Make an educated decision.
You could sell the Ultegra stuff on ebay this winter and buy a Centaur groupo for not much more $.
Or, you could get the new 11spd. Chorus group!
Either way, just enjoy the bike.


----------



## waydownsouth (Dec 30, 2006)

mriddle said:


> You will have no problems w/either.


I agree. The fact is that current Campy, Shimano and Sram groupsets all work very well and at a particular price point it's pretty hard to say than any of them is definitively better, they are just different. The key differences are in terms of shift lever ergonomics and appearance. As far as I'm concerned it's perfectly reasonable to chose the one that you think looks best and most inspires you to get out and ride. It's your bike so get what you want.


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

I say - keep it Italian!


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

I appreciate the advice from all of you. 

I've decided that I am going to ask my LBS (Since the bike will be here Wednesday and never used) if he will swap the Ultegra SL for the Campy Centaur. 

I base this on a few thoughts:

1. I have had to replace a Shimano 105 shifter because it couldn't be repaired and although normal use may not call for a repair for many years; one accident that cause a shifter some damage could be a very different price for repair. 

2. I rode a bike with Campy and have to say it felt much better from a comfort standpoint vs. the Shimano IMO.

3. Quote Cyclingisalive "I say - keep it italian!" LOL!

I may pay the extra to upgrade to Chorus depending on what the LBS is willing to give me for the Shimano. IF it doesn't sound fair I'll put it on Ebay or craigslist.


----------

